# photo thread for david g's meet



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

hello everyone i promised i would get the pics up and just to keep alan happy here we are.

first up are the wash stage which david g and alan got underway.

1.pre sprayed with citrus wash
2. 2bm method using sheepskin and schmitt with CG washnwax (i think)














































so that was step one, then the intrepid explorer turned up




























on time NOT haha

it was then dried off and wheeled inside. then a few of us got stuck in with the claying using CG clay in yellow and grey although its exactly the same and some CG qd for lubricant. no pics of this stage as i was claying myself.

next up was the polishing stage using CG pro polish with a little bit of 1.5 for good measure. a range of machines used makita, silverling and a guest appearance by the new kid on the block










new kestrel DA which is bang on, great machine it is.

so on with the polishing. different people and different machines



















graham showing off with one handed skills





































scott on the kestrel










david g himself










now we are onto the waxing stage using the new CG n zyme wax which on first impressions is the muts nuts and smells great too














































which after it was all buffed off resulted in this little beauty


















































































and the gratuitious beading shot after only one coat










thanks to all that took part and david g as usual for the hospitality as much as i am sure fly man dave is charging folk for these supposed demo cars haha


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ah the famous puddle


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah it made an appearance today dude


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

And no I didn't step in it this time:lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

haha

i know i did a double on one pic and that grahams head over exposed a few due to the light bouncing off it.

thanks for the pain killers big man they did the job perfectly


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> haha
> 
> i know i did a double on one pic and that grahams head over exposed a few due to the light bouncing off it.


I've had a pretty stressful year fella.

Enjoy the pain killers :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

that tt looks great in red.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice photos Andy! :thumb: Glad you got them uploaded a bit more quickly this time! 

Big thanks to David G for another great wee meet at his place and the new CG E-zyme natura wax is definitely on my wish list for Xmas after playing with it today! :lol: The TT looking stunning in it's new coat of wax! 

Good to try the new Kestral DA machine also and it certainly worked as well as the PC, UDM or G220. A bargain at the price as well me thinks! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking pics thre mate, looks like a good day for sure - sorry I couldn't make it, was having my driving critiqued and then decided to wax my own car  

Speaking of wax, the new Ezyme looks liks its doing what it should water wise at least on the red  Be interesting to see this wax side by side with others to see how it fares on all fronts - I'd personally like to see it smash the ***** waxes to bits, but keeping my objective hat on just now, will wait to assess its performance


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks david, got some more spanner time on the makita thanks to graham along with some tuition from alan so t was a good day for me.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

What was the opinion on the Kestral????


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Nice photos Andy! :thumb: Glad you got them uploaded a bit more quickly this time!
> 
> Big thanks to David G for another great wee meet at his place and the new CG E-zyme natura wax is definitely on my wish list for Xmas after playing with it today! :lol: The TT looking stunning in it's new coat of wax!
> 
> ...


apparently, not trying to get on at you but david g says you owe him money....something to do with pasting wax on a red tt lol

im definately looking to get some of this aswell.

smells so damn good


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> What was the opinion on the Kestral????


fantastic mate, ive tried all the da's excluding the flex and i thought it was a great machine. i had a good go with it today aswell.

even comes with spare brushes incase they go wrong


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> apparently, not trying to get on at you but david g says you owe him money....something to do with pasting wax on a red tt lol
> 
> im definately looking to get some of this aswell.
> 
> smells so damn good


Ha ha! :lol: It was only the bonnet! Got the hang of it after that! 

Nice stuff for sure and I can still smell it on my hands! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i think he thought you were scraping some off into your pocket


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well ladies and gent a big thanks from me to. Had a great meet. A special thanks to David G, for having us all around. Pics are fantastic bigman, but not as good as the Audi. The CG E-zyme natura wax is definitely on my wish list for Xmas too. I will have to get my pics up too. but been to busy tonight pitting all the goods away that David kindly sold me today. Not told her in doors yet :lol:. I think when i get the foam lance out she will click on though.  Hope to see you all again at the next meet.:thumb:

The figure David said £19.50s worth on the bonnet Alan...Thanks for the great advise too


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i thought you would have been out washing the wagon tonight.

im in glued to most haunted again, i swear im turning into a girl


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> was having my driving critiqued


Someone bought you a "Skills for Life" pack?!?!?

David


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> i think he thought you were scraping some off into your pocket


Damn, I wish I'd thought of that (like you obviously did Andy!) :lol:

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

BestGear said:


> Someone bought you a "Skills for Life" pack?!?!?
> 
> David


eh? i dont get you


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Damn, I wish I'd thought of that (like you obviously did Andy!) :lol:
> 
> Alan W


got enough to do three cars, think i owe him 70 quid lol

only joking disco dave


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

caledonia said:


> The figure David said £19.50s worth on the bonnet Alan...Thanks for the great advise too


Don't think I'm ever going to live that down with all of you lot ganging up on me! :lol:

Glad to pass on advice! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

you probably wont, wouldnt worry folk have been accused of worse haha


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

BestGear said:


> Originally Posted by Dave KG
> was having my driving critiqued
> 
> Someone bought you a "Skills for Life" pack?!?!?
> ...


I assume from the text that Dave KG is hoping to join the IAM....

Which Group are you doing it with Dave?

David (Red)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks like a good day, and the CG wax certainly made that TT look superb :thumb:

Alan - interested to hear your thoughts on it vs the Zym stuff


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

BestGear said:


> I assume from the text that Dave KG is hoping to join the IAM....
> 
> Which Group are you doing it with Dave?
> 
> David (Red)


Correct, I am working on my advanced driving with the IAM... Dundee and District group.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks like a good day, and the CG wax certainly made that TT look superb :thumb:
> 
> Alan - interested to hear your thoughts on it vs the Zym stuff


My initial thoughts on the E-zyme Natura wax are that it is a very nice wax! Great packaging and 2 lovely foam applicators are included. The applicators are very soft and smooth. Taking the lid off the pot your senses were bombarded by a very strong citrus smell! The wax looks quite hard in the tub but the applicator easily picks it up and is well sized for the tub. I initially applied the wax a little too heavily to the bonnet (as can be read above) because the first few wipes didn't seem to give a very even or consistent coating. However, familiarity grew as the rest of the car was waxed, quickly and easily. The applicator was left quite oily, as were your hands, and the air in David's unit had a strong citrus smell that everyone could enjoy! The finger swipe test was used to check when the wax was ready for removal. This was slightly longer on the bonnet lol but probably only 10 minutes for the rest of the car. Given the cold and damp conditions yesterday it was great to use a wax that didn't appear to be influenced heavily by the ambient temperature and humidity. The wax buffed off very easily, excepting that darned bonnet which needed a touch of QD to help, and left a lovely finish on the Audi's stunning red paint. Myself and David G both thought it added a little something to the machine polished paint. A hose was quickly directed onto the freshly waxed paintwork and beading and sheeting seemed pretty good from what I saw. We were under a bit of pressure to get it finished as the owner was waiting to collect it and hence our time to review the finish and play with beading/sheeting was limited, unfortunately.

Durability is obviously unproven at this time but overall I certainly enjoyed using the wax. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Correct, I am working on my advanced driving with the IAM... Dundee and District group.


Good stuff!

I did my RED some years ago, having contemplated it for years.

My final drive was in blinding snow, which made some manouvres quite fun!

One thing you will learn though, is how to assess any corner on approach and during... wish I knew that years ago. That is the single biggest benefit from Roadcraft and the IAM's teaching for me in day to day driving.

All good fun, as long as you can bear the "garden centers and travelling rugs"....

David


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry Griz. couldn't resist

Want that one


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Sorry Griz. couldn't resist
> 
> Want that one


Your gay.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Your gay.


:thumb::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

hahahaha i always seem to get a good picture wherever i go


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

This was my 1st detailing meet... Fairly enjoyed it, spotted a few techniques from some of the pro's there on the day.

Sadly though, after my £80 worth of purchases, and returning an making use of all my new stuff, water pump in my Corsa gave up the ghost.

At least its now sitting dead in my garage with a couple of layers of 50/50 keeping it shiney, yet useless :lol:

Mike


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

brill shots!


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

wow seems like the ezyme wax is well liked 
I need to try this soon too !

well christmas came early this year...










actually it was my birthday gift to myself. 
on impulse actually . lol. 
oh well, it's now the most expensive wax I have... and i'll not to make the mistake of applying too thick.

unfortunately the next few weekends gonna be packed, so yeah, cant get to use it till mid Nov. now all i can do is sniff...


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

looks like i missed the parTTy, 

great motor, great finish too, well done boys!


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Your gay.


and the award for wittest repartie goes to

*opens envelope*

Custom Detailers!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

ghost_walker said:


> and the award for wittest repartie goes to
> 
> *opens envelope*
> 
> ...


wittest? isnt there a i in there somewhere?


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

spelling ain't my strong point and having not much sleep that day and being up late, doesn't really help me much.

probably right tho might be an ' i ' in it somewhere


----------

